

Tmuxp – Manage tmux workspaces through Python objects - rachbelaid
http://tmuxp.readthedocs.org

======
lowboy
Related is Tmuxinator[0] of which I've been a big fan.

Looks like tmuxp gives pythonistas a more robust interface [1], although I'm
not sure I'll ever need to unit test tmux configs.

[0]: [https://github.com/aziz/tmuxinator](https://github.com/aziz/tmuxinator)

[1]:
[http://tmuxp.readthedocs.org/en/latest/about.html#difference...](http://tmuxp.readthedocs.org/en/latest/about.html#differences-
from-tmuxinator-teamocil)

------
BariumBlue
Could anybody comment on the practical difference between tmux and using a
tiling wm?

~~~
zhengyi13
1) Your work will survive the need to restart your WM, or X itself. Pretend
for a moment that you run NVidia drivers, which kill X hard, and you're dumped
to GDM or similar with no warning. Your state is preserved.

2) Your work/state can be remotely accessed, assuming e.g. you work primarily
on a desktop, and you wish to go home, and pick up where you left off, via
VPN.

~~~
blueblob
You can also use it to run things like a daemon. For instance rtorrent does
not have a daemon mode because you can use screen or tmux to "hide" it by
running it in tmux and then detaching. You can then re-attach to the processes
to interact with them later. You could probably do this with tags in a tiling
WM. I like to do this with rtorrent and pianobar (command line www.pandora.com
client).

------
Aloha
Why should I use tmux over screen?

~~~
glitch
𝗩𝗶𝗱𝗲𝗼:

•
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxTse5Elq8s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxTse5Elq8s)
❝Screen vs. tmux faceoff❞ (Jon Jensen, 2012 UTOSC)

𝗥𝗲𝗮𝗱𝗶𝗻𝗴𝘀:

•
[http://tmux.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tmux/tmux/FAQ](http://tmux.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/tmux/tmux/FAQ)
(Notably, the section entitled ❝How is tmux different from GNU screen?❞ at the
top.)

• [http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/549/tmux-vs-gnu-
scre...](http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/549/tmux-vs-gnu-screen)

•
[http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Screen_vs_tmux](http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Screen_vs_tmux)
(Incomplete and lacking, but leaving this link here anyway.)

